# Trick turned 13 on May 17



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

My sweet Trick had her 13th birthday last Sunday. She's been the joy of my life this past 13 years and while I hate to see the blue sheen of age in her eyes, I feel truly lucky to have had her bless me with her love all this time. Her joints may be getting stiff but she still wants to chase the frisbee and still thinks that she can boss the other girls around.

We didn't do much on her birthday, but she got loved on a lot and Grandma came to visit and gave her extra treats. And I didn't brush her on her birthday (she HATES to be brushed! *L*).

I need to take some new photos but she's going through a shed right now so she looks pretty scrungy .. *L* .. here are some of my favorites of her from years past:










Two from last summer:


















With Khana, who she helped raise from a puppy - Trick was SO tolerant of her!









Playing with Tazer last year, another pup Trick has helped raise:









One of her favorite activities!









The "dance":









Trick teaching Khana how to swim in the Kenai River (another of Trick's favorite activities):









And my favorite movie of her, jumping onto a large wood reel and then waving goodbye at me: 

Trick Waves 

Happy Birthday, Trick! I hope we can celebrate a 14th birthday together!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska

Trick AKC/CKC/ASCA CD, RE NAP NJP, CGC, HIC


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

love trick!!!!! reminds me so much of paige-hard core. happy birthday trick!!! YOU ROCK BABY!!!!


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

I had a little old lady (non GSD) until she was 17... lost her last year on Memorial day....
So I know your feelings of the bluing eyes, and enjoying each day!
Hope Trick had a great Birthday and hope she has a special Birthday WEEK! (We celebrate for a week around here just because we can!
Since Angel shares the same birthdate as Trick, we will eat a special FROSTY PAWS to trick on Saturday! (last party dayof the week!)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Trick! You GO girl!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy 13th BD and many more, she is so sweet!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Trick! Pretty girl!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes - Trick would love to thank everyone in person (she LOOOOVES people) so you all have to come to Alaska to visit now .. *L*

Happy Birthday to Angel, too!

I don't know why I've been so blessed to have these wonderful dogs in my life. There are so many things going wrong with me but I have the dogs and they do their best to take care of me every day.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy belated b-day, trick!!!


----------

